# Synthol Question



## renee (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I have an important question about Synthol, specifically EsiK-Clean.  I know how opposed everyone is to it and how angry people seem to be at Greg Valentino.  

I need everyone to be objective for me right now...You can respond to me privately if it will help you be objective.

I'm wondering about injecting Esik-Clean in the penis.  I know at least one guy who did it about a year ago an said his penis nearly doubled in size.  He didn't give specific information tho, about where he injected it, how much he injected, if he had any bad reactions to it, etc.  If anyone on this site has any specific and objective knowledge about this, please send me a private message.

I know there are those of you who will call me a wierdo, etc. to you, I say, don't waste your time...Only serious responses please.


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes it works great, I did it last year and mine is still about 2x as big as it was.


----------



## renee (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey ForemanRules,

Are you being serious?  Details please.  Where did you inject it, head, shaft?  How much did you use?  Any bad reactions?

Thanks, man.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 2, 2006)

renee said:
			
		

> Hey ForemanRules,
> 
> Are you being serious?  Details please.  Where did you inject it, head, shaft?  How much did you use?  Any bad reactions?
> 
> Thanks, man.



he is joking 

yea right his is 16 inches


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2006)

I have heard of men in Japan becoming impotent from doing this. It was on NPR.


----------



## renee (Jan 2, 2006)

*Synthol and the facts*

SuperHulk and Mudge,

Please provide the facts to support your responses.

SuperHulk, how do you know ForemanRules is joking?  Have you had a personal conversation with him?  Do you even know him personally?

And Mudge, I got on the NPR Transcripts site to search for supporting information on the claim you make about the Japanese men.  Please tell me the date and any other information you have about this report you site so that I might investigate it for myself.

renee


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2006)

Look up the anatomy of the penis retard......then inject the Synthol in your brain, you fu-king  troll.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 2, 2006)

Dude you are wack. Foreman always jokes in here so that is how we know he is playing. I mean synthol works by merely holding fluid in the injected area, allowing the muscle to grow freely. how your dick gonna exercise to grow freely. i mean if you do curl or somethin with it. that is amazing. but i do not see how it would work. get what i mean bro. i mean just sound like rubbish. and i am not sticking a needle into my cock. hell no


----------



## renee (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey, fuck you, retard formanrules  

New_in_the_game, thanks.


----------



## brogers (Jan 3, 2006)

Moron.

"Renee" are you french or something, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 3, 2006)

no problem.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 3, 2006)

i suggest u inject it into the artery going to ur dick, workd for me


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2006)

renee said:
			
		

> I need everyone to be objective for me right now




Objectively speaking, you are a moron.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

renee said:
			
		

> Hey, *fuck you*, retard formanrules
> 
> New_in_the_game, thanks.


I would enjoy that, I love to "catch"


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 3, 2006)

hahahaha fucking nasty but funny. seriously this thread is useless. why juice your cock. use what you got and quite fucking whining about it. use some magna rx, or a pump and your woman will never know. hahahaha


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 3, 2006)

amusing thread to say the least...

I'm under the impression that the chambers that fill up with blood distending and hardening the penis are made of cartilage, that said, I don't know effective synthol would be in making those particular chambers grow....the penis is a sex organ....not a muscle  IIRC....


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 3, 2006)

Well i mean why flash the fact you have a tiny wang all ove rthe net. weirdo


----------



## renee (Jan 3, 2006)

You all are hilarious!  And FormanRules, thanks for sharing your desire for taking it in the ass.  I'm glad to see that this discussion board doesn't discriminate against those who live an "alternative lifestyle"!

Thanks for the laughs...assholes!   Very entertaining for me too to see all of those who would bite!


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

renee said:
			
		

> You all are hilarious!  And FormanRules, thanks for sharing your desire for taking it in the ass.  I'm glad to see that this discussion board doesn't discriminate against those who live an "alternative lifestyle"!
> 
> Thanks for the laughs...assholes!   Very entertaining for me too to see *all of those who would bite!*


I promise I wont bite, I'm very gentle.


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 3, 2006)

WTF is wrong with you? Why would you wanna inject something into your penis? That's something a drug addict would do.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> WTF is wrong with you? Why would you wanna inject something into your penis? That's something a drug addict would do.


*He is just a Troll*


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 3, 2006)

the penis is a spongy material that won't benefit from trying to fill it with oil.....won't help a bit.


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 5, 2006)

Your member must be super small if you're even contemplating injecting something into it.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2006)

renee said:
			
		

> And Mudge, I got on the NPR Transcripts site to search for supporting information on the claim you make about the Japanese men.  Please tell me the date and any other information you have about this report you site so that I might investigate it for myself.
> 
> renee



No offense my man but I heard it 2 or 3 years ago, in passing. I used to listen to one of their programs occasionally, I honestly dont care that much to even search. Honestly sticking a pin in my dong just doesn't seem like a good idea, and even fat injections (as done in operations) result in TEMPORARY RESULTS. Why would you think an MCT oil would be everlasting?

Get a pump or something if you are looking for girth.


----------



## punch (Jan 8, 2006)

You gotta be crazy, but I guess if you were into the penis piercing thing it wouldn't be so bad for you.  Not me though.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2006)

I would see nothing but problems if you were to inject your penis with synthol. Don't do it! Are you willing to risk your precious tallywhacker for some more size?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 17, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> Your member must be super small if you're even contemplating injecting something into it.



I was gonna say, only one other person mentioned that. HOW TINY MUST IT BE, for somebody to EVEN THINK they should shoot something into it? Bro, I gotta say you need to work on your self esteem, I guarantee your pee-pee isnt small enough to risk your life. If it is... Well, tough luck bro, maybe you can get in the record books.


----------



## Super Hulk (Feb 18, 2006)

renee said:
			
		

> SuperHulk and Mudge,
> 
> Please provide the facts to support your responses.
> 
> ...



i was being sarcastic, that means
Dont do it


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2006)

How lame is it that a person wants me to provide sources as to injecting something into your penis to be a bad fucking idea.

Its so bad I can barely laugh at it, how fucking pathetic. If you are that desperate for a bigger dick do your own research, dont involve us!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

*Hey guys. If any of you have to do time soon, hope that Renee is Big Bubba your cell mate. By the time he finds that dick of his to punk you with, you'll be paroled*

*Tough*


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1222117&postcount=7

said it over a month ago and you fools are still giving this loser play


----------



## mrmark (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow - i just found this thread whilst trying to find funny pics of synythol use. 

If you're that worried about size, go and consult a surgeon.


----------



## luke69duke69 (May 29, 2006)

renee said:
			
		

> You all are hilarious! And FormanRules, thanks for sharing your desire for taking it in the ass. I'm glad to see that this discussion board doesn't discriminate against those who live an "alternative lifestyle"!
> 
> Thanks for the laughs...assholes!  Very entertaining for me too to see all of those who would bite!


 
When you post a question this rediculous, what do you expect?  If it did work, I'd be buying stock and retire in six months.


----------



## Mags (May 29, 2006)

never about putting needles in your schlong. Don't worry dude,some guys  are just born with small chops to balance out all of us dudes who were graced with huge wangs- natures way. Seriously though, we've seen enough shit on here of scenarios where synthol fucking up your muscles (i.e. greg valentino) so its not even worth contemplating putting oil in your dick and risk fucking up something thats 10x more important than the risk of having bigger arms etc.


----------



## Steele20 (May 29, 2006)

http://www.forsize.com/


----------



## GVlass (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey TJ Cline.  Just wanted to know if you were serious about the injection synthol into your penis because I myself am curious.  And if so, can you supply some details such as aspiration, how to injection, how much etc.  My e-mail is g.vlass@hotmail.com

Thanks so much.


----------



## tballz (Oct 14, 2009)

There needs to be a definite answer because I guarantee that someone read the first post of this thread and shot his pecker up with synthol.

Okay it was me..........OUCH!!!!!


----------

